# Some Questions about Four Seasons Aviara



## vacationlover2 (May 12, 2009)

Hi all,

In reading the reviews of the resort on TUG, it looks fantastic.  My question is, do you get the pool service at the timeshare side or just the hotel side.  I am looking forward to the kids getting ice pops and me getting water or juice brought to me.  I am concerned, though, that this service is only at the hotel.  

Thanks for any info.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2009)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In reading the reviews of the resort on TUG, it looks fantastic.  My question is, do you get the pool service at the timeshare side or just the hotel side.  I am looking forward to the kids getting ice pops and me getting water or juice brought to me.  I am concerned, though, that this service is only at the hotel.
> 
> Thanks for any info.



You'll get pool service at the timeshare side 
http://residences.fourseasons.com/r...ices_and_amenities/resort_amenities/swimming/


----------



## LAX Mom (May 12, 2009)

I've stayed there several times, but usually during slow seasons. The pool attendants have offered ice water in a cup and occasionally a sample size of fruit or smoothie. The freebies were very limited, but then the pool wasn't that busy. I've never been offered a chilled towel, Evian spritz or delicious icy treats at the Four Seasons residence club pools.  

They will certainly bring you any drinks, sandwiches/salads, etc. from the menu. The menu prices weren't cheap, but the food was good.


----------



## JulieAB (May 12, 2009)

What about the beach service and shuttle they have for the hotel guests?  Do t/s guests have to haul their own butts and gear there?


----------



## JulieAB (May 12, 2009)

Eek!  Just called and internet is $10 a day in the rooms!


----------



## happymum (May 12, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> I've never been offered a chilled towel, Evian spritz or delicious icy treats at the Four Seasons residence club pools.



I have heard of small containers of Häagen-Dazs or frozen fruit skewers being offered at Troon. (as well as the ice water and cool cloths).
I look forward to finding out for myself!


----------



## LAX Mom (May 12, 2009)

JulieAB said:


> What about the beach service and shuttle they have for the hotel guests?  Do t/s guests have to haul their own butts and gear there?



Four Seasons Aviara is quite a drive (several miles) from the beach. No shuttle is offered for hotel or timeshare guests. 

There is a shuttle that runs between the residence club (both Meadows and Summit), the hotel and the golf course.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 12, 2009)

JulieAB said:


> Eek!  Just called and internet is $10 a day in the rooms!


At Aviara there is a computer you can use in the Residence Club check-in lobby (Meadows section) and another in the Summits building by the pool. There was a business center in the hotel with 4 computers, no charge unless you needed to print something. 

No charge for wireless at FS Scottsdale @ Troon North. However you have to connect with a cable to sign in the first time. After that it's wireless.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 12, 2009)

happymum said:


> I have heard of small containers of Häagen-Dazs or frozen fruit skewers being offered at Troon. (as well as the ice water and cool cloths).
> I look forward to finding out for myself!



I stayed at Troon last Dec. and was not offered any of the above except the ice water.  Perhaps they don't have these items when the weather is colder? The pools were still in use, but only with limited numbers of people.


----------



## lynne (May 12, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> At Aviara there is a computer you can use in the Residence Club check-in lobby (Meadows section) and another in the Summits building by the pool. There was a business center in the hotel with 4 computers, no charge unless you needed to print something.
> 
> No charge for wireless at FS Scottsdale @ Troon North. However you have to connect with a cable to sign in the first time. After that it's wireless.



In the Residence Club lobby you can use your own laptop with wireless internet without any problems.  You can also print up to 20 pages for free from the existing computer.   We never felt the need to pay for for the internet connection in our room.

I do believe that there is a 'beach service' where they will take you to the beach and set up chairs, towels, etc.  I do not know what the cost is.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2009)

JulieAB said:


> What about the beach service and shuttle they have for the hotel guests?  Do t/s guests have to haul their own butts and gear there?



When you arrive ask the Residence Club Concierge desk whether the Beach Butler service is available to t/s guests. It's available to owners.
http://www.fourseasons.com/aviara/other_recreation.html


----------



## JulieAB (May 13, 2009)

The beach butler is complimentary per the website for hotel guests.  Is it complimentary to the owners?

It's nice that there's wireless available out and about, but really, who wants to drag their laptop along?  We jump on and off the interent all day, looking for phone numbers, checking email, etc.  And our son will be going to bed much earlier than us, so it'd be nice to watch netflix on the laptop too.  Oh well!


----------



## LAX Mom (May 13, 2009)

Interesting info about the beach butler. I've stayed there 5 times and never saw anything in the room information or at check-in about the beach butler. I was aware they had beach chairs you could borrow, I've seen guests utilize those. 

I'd be curious to know if this is offered to guests on an exchange.


----------



## ral (May 13, 2009)

*Beach Butler charge for Aviara Residence Club guests*

With regard to the Beach Butler package, for Four Seasons Aviara Residence Club guests, the cost is $50/person. It is complimentary for hotel guests. (Information received from Hotel reception 5/13/09)


----------



## JulieAB (May 13, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Interesting info about the beach butler. I've stayed there 5 times and never saw anything in the room information or at check-in about the beach butler. I was aware they had beach chairs you could borrow, I've seen guests utilize those.
> 
> I'd be curious to know if this is offered to guests on an exchange.



You can borrow the beach chairs to take to the beach for free?


----------



## LAX Mom (May 13, 2009)

ral said:


> With regard to the Beach Butler package, for Four Seasons Aviara Residence Club guests, the cost is $50/person. It is complimentary for hotel guests. (Information received from Hotel reception 5/13/09)


Wow, for $50 each we can drive ourselves to the beach and set up our own beach chairs! I prefer to have a car there so we can leave when we want, not have to call for a ride back to the FS.

I guess I'm really not a butler type person anyway.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 13, 2009)

JulieAB said:


> You can borrow the beach chairs to take to the beach for free?



Call the Residence Club check-in desk and confirm this. I recall seeing guests using beach chairs & maybe even an umbrella. I don't think there was a charge. I've stayed there several times in Dec. and once in March, so it wasn't really prime beach season.


----------

